# WTB: Hercules and Dunelt Head Badges



## gbalke (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm restoring a couple of vintage English bicycles, a 1937(?) Hercules Popular Roadster and a 1963 Dunelt. Both are missing their head badges so I am looking for replacements in decent condition. I've attached photos of the badges below.

Hercules Head Badge





Dunelt Head Badge




Thanks,

Gary


----------

